# Im creating a new magazine



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey az people. We are starting an Arizona only imports mag and if you would like a chance to be in a statewide magazine, send me your pics of your rides and a brief bio. this will be arizona people only but it wont be limited to nissans. a good friend of mine at work is going to supply the money and i will be his #1 talent scout. i have to start going out and interviewing prospective subjects for the magazine. we are trying to get together a collection of "real" everyday drivers that people spend their hard earned money on and dont get the recognition of big name sponsored dudes. more than likely Ultimatuc from altimas.net will be my tucson rep and ill be looking for one in flagstaff as well. our goal is to be published before the IDRC in october. we will have ads from the local speed shops, local suppliers and possibly stories on some of the up and coming local bands. i'll try to have some good tech articles as well. something everyone can do without breaking the bank. altimas.net will definitely be in it as well as SWA, Apex-i (working on that guy), and some of the other import shops we know. im generating interest so if any of you have any good ideas that you would like to see in this mag, your input will be greatly appreciated as well.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

good luck


----------



## phx92se-r (Jan 19, 2003)

hell yeah bro good luck with that, I would send a pic of my car but it is too ghetto to show, once again good luck.
LAter.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

there are actually going to be several categories: under construction, all go, all show, and "thats rice!". lol. some cars will be featured not as the entire car but for maybe an install of some particular part. keep in mind, im not looking for the "best", im looking for "real" cars, not trailer queens. this thing should be pretty sick. ive got lots of people interested and we're getting more and more vendors for the ads everyday. this wont be some pos publication like, lets say, new times, we are going to be using high quality glossy paper and an actual squared off binding. im going to be at the pavillions saturday night checking out the cars and taking pictures and names.


----------

